# Bay Walk



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2022)

It's an odd admission for a Yorkshire lad , but when I was a kid, I used to go there a lot
I always wanted to go on one of the guided walks onto the Bay (mid -late 70's), but my parents would never do it

However, in mid-2009, not long after I started running, I got that chance to venture out onto the sands, for the '_Cross-Bay Challenge_', which that year was from Flookburgh (Cumbria) to Hest Bank (between Morecambe & Carnforth, Lancashire)
That was a half-marathon, which took me; _1.42:52 (51st/237)_, it might have been faster, but we all had to wade where the River Kent enters the Bay & meanders

Now a few years on, I might get onto the Sands again

I'll admit, I didn't know there was a Lido, at Grange; https://www.savegrangelido.co.uk/cross-bay-walk/

https://www.trybooking.com/uk/events/landing?embed&eid=26681

I wonder, if the walkers will get the same 'broom-wagons'/last vehicles, that we got?


----------

